# 2018 Cruise Control Addition



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I am assuming the Gen II's are the same as Gen I and you are entering the control module programming zone. You will need all parts and then the dealer will need to program it - assuming you can do this.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

